# Sig request please =) CC and wandy



## Mr. White (Dec 14, 2009)

please please, a sig with CC and wandy from the old Pride day:thumb02:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

eh, CC *and* wandy or CC *or* Wandy? 
I know you said and but multiple fighter sigs are so much harder to do well.


----------



## Mr. White (Dec 14, 2009)

OIC, Wandy from the old Pride FC days would be awsome. A sentimental one. Almost sad

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Give me through the weekend, don't want you thinking I forgot about you.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Hey I Want A Sig!


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

...........


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Machida Karate said:


> Hey I Want A Sig!


Put up a request.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I can move the text anywhere if you don't like it there.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

You gotta make sure your holding shift when resizing, Your pic is squished here.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Toxic said:


> You gotta make sure your holding shift when resizing, Your pic is squished here.


I did. :confused02: Maybe the change was too much to actually keep it decent looking.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

Toxic said:


>


Man Toxic, you and I have a different take on fighter and backgroud presentation in a lot of cases, but my god! You're choice of lettering (in my opinion possibly the most important thing) is just top notch. I love everything about this sig! Well done sir!


----------



## Mr. White (Dec 14, 2009)

Awsome ill take that one:thumbsup:

Wow these are great. Sorry forgot to check back here and thanks all, and thanks Toxic. Now how do I center the sig? Credit to groundNPound5 for the sig:thumb02:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

put it in center brackets. I will edit it into your post so you can just copy the text.


----------

